
Paper Airplane Designs - omarchowdhury
https://www.foldnfly.com/index.html#/1-1-1-1-1-1-1-1-2
======
app4soft
JFTR, Here is _Origami Editor 3D_ [0] — open-source virtual paper folding
application, which I used to recreate some of those paper airplanes.

Binary builds[1] and user guide [2] hosted on SourceForge.

[0]
[https://github.com/bagyoni/origamieditor3d](https://github.com/bagyoni/origamieditor3d)

[1]
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/origamieditor3d/files/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/origamieditor3d/files/)

[2]
[http://origamieditor3d.sourceforge.net/userguide/en/index.ht...](http://origamieditor3d.sourceforge.net/userguide/en/index.html)

------
dougmwne
This paper helicopter was my favorite as a kid. I used to fold hundreds of
them and throw them all at once off tall objects.

[http://www.paperairplanes.co.uk/heliplan.php#instructions](http://www.paperairplanes.co.uk/heliplan.php#instructions)

~~~
JKCalhoun
I remember that from the classic "Great International Paper Airplane Book".
Seems it is on them cover even:

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0671211293?tag=duckduckgo-
osx-20&l...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0671211293?tag=duckduckgo-
osx-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1)

The 70's truly were a creative decade....

A seemingly related book is on archive.org, the helicopter appears to be on
page 38:

[https://archive.org/details/The_Great_International_Paper_Ai...](https://archive.org/details/The_Great_International_Paper_Airplane_Construction_Kit/page/n37/mode/2up)

------
offsky
When your own side project shows up on HN, you know it’s going to be a good
day. Happy to answer any questions about foldnfly.

------
JKCalhoun
Wish "The Basic" was not there at all. If anything, this is an "anti-pattern"
:-)

[https://www.foldnfly.com/0.html#The-
Basic](https://www.foldnfly.com/0.html#The-Basic)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
What's funny about those is they are harder (in the sense that there's nothing
to line up in the wings) than the 'Basic Dart'[1]. As a child I never saw
anything but the 'Dart' version, I assume because it's so much better, in
terms of flying characteristics.

1: [https://www.foldnfly.com/1.html#Basic-
Dart](https://www.foldnfly.com/1.html#Basic-Dart)

------
anitil
What a lovely page!

------
remarkEon
This is awesome. Guess I know what I’m doing with my nephew this weekend.

